

Show HN: We're bringing Code Bubbles to life - Permit
http://codeconnect.io

======
jbuss
I played the video on the home page and tried to go full screen but it
scrolled over to the next page.

~~~
Permit
Sorry about that, we're in the middle of removing that carousel entirely.

In the meantime here's a link to the video on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuQ8NJOypqs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuQ8NJOypqs)

